
Ask HN: Working as international Remote Worker - shahafshaked
I&#x27;m considering a job offer as international remote 
worker.<p>I would like to know if international remote worker needs to work as freelancer or contractor?<p>How do remote workers take care of tax payments, pension and health insurance? Do I need to use account services or I can do it by myself?<p>Is there anything else I need to take care of as international remote worker?
======
viraptor
All answers depend on the country you live in, the country hiring you, the
country where the payments come from, etc. It can be anything from "you can't
work for them" to "treat it as local salary".

Talk to your tax office, or your accountant. You can even pay for a one-off
consultation which should give you a summary of the basic rules. Alternatively
you can find a freelancers' forum local to your country and ask that question
there.

My own suggestion - pay someone to explain it to you for your specific
situation and have them look at the contract too. Nobody else online should be
trusted to give you the right answer.

------
brudgers
To me, these are questions for your prospective employer.

